# Audison Voce5.1K HD



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

AUDISON VOCE AV 5.1K 5-CHANNEL AMP AMPLIFIER JL Audio Genesis FOCAL DYNAUDIO
Well this looks like:surprised:, claims it to be 5.1k HD but the side terminals are of 5.1k. What do you reckon?
Its from China btw.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It doesn't list HD. It's obviously a 5.1k, which will be my next amp.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> It doesn't list HD. It's obviously a 5.1k, which will be my next amp.


See the pictures, HD is on the top and HD is mentioned next to speaker terminals as well. And the serial number is missing, can serial number be lost in 3 months fair usage?:mean:


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah didn't notice that.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

What's the difference between HD and non HD?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

input signal side, digital vs analog


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

theothermike said:


> input signal side, digital vs analog


Yup i see it now


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

You can swap the input side on the non HD to the bit in so it will be just like the HD


----------

